# Floor Cleaner



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

What do you folks use to clean your shop floors? My floors are painted, but sweeping only works for so long. I need to know if there is something I can put in water then mop the floors. They are getting realy dirty and greasy. Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

We used simple green to clean the concrete floors in our shop. A good stiff bristle floor broom and powder laundry detergent also works well.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

I would think any general purpose household floor cleaner would work. I have found that Dawn dish soap is a Great degreaser.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies, I am going to get things moved around is the shop then do some moping. Thanks


----------

